# Compatibilite RAM iMac G4 Tournesol et autres



## romanex (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens d'acheter une très belle iMac G4 (débutant et premier post !!!) et je voulais savoir la compatibilité extra-officielle de la même pour les RAM.

Officiellement ca marche que avec des SDRAM PC133 jusqu'a 512MB (1 module so-dimm et 1 dimm standard). Jai un module SDRAM DIMM PC133 256MB déjà installée.

Vu que ces modules sont très chers par apport aux standards actuels, je me demandais si on peut installer des autres types des modules... j'ai par exemple dans un coin, deux so-dimm pc5300 512mb, sont t'il compatibles ? Je risque d'abimer l'ordinateur en cas d'incompatibilité ?

Autre question, pour MacOs X... je peux installer n'importe quelle version ? J'ai note que l'ordi rame un peut et ca doit être parce que l'installation est assez ancienne.

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue
ces imacs dits Tournesol, ont toujours la cote, je te conseille de mettre exactement la RAM demandée sous peine d'abîmer ton mac irrémédiablement. Tu trouves des barrettes d'occasion pas trop chères maintenant assure toi que c'est le bon modèle.
Coté OS tu peux mettre Tiger 10.4.11 sans souci. 
Cela ramera surtout si tu fréquentes Youtube ou Daily motion car ces machines ne sont pas faites pour cela.
Pour le reste pas de souci.


----------



## ben206stras (27 Août 2009)

Le problème principal que tu vas rencontrer en voulant mettre des barettes de RAM PC5300 à la place des PC133, c'est que tu ne vas tout simplement pas réussir à effectuer la mise en place physique de ces barettes.
Le nombre de pin ne correspond pas, la longueur de la barette elle-même n'est pas la même non plus.

Donc, tu ne peux même pas imaginer abîmer tes composants, ne pouvant pas installer d'autre barettes.

Le seul type de barettes de RAM compatibles avec de la SDRAM PC 133 est la SDRAM PC 100 qui ets moins rapide, et qui n'est pas forcément moins chère.


EDIT : Pour ta deuxième question, si c'est de la SDRAM PC133, c'est qu'il s'agit soit d'un tournesol dont la fréquence du processeur est de 700 Mhz ou de 800 Mhz sur lequel tu peux installer Panther (10.3) ou bien Tiger (10.4) sans problème. Pour léopard (10.5), la fréquence processeur de ta machine est un peu trop basse.


----------



## romanex (27 Août 2009)

Wow! merci pour la rapidite des reponses!

Donc je peux acheter ca pour une comme ca (so-dimm):

http://cgi.ebay.fr/512MB-pc133-133M...bles?hash=item2a0098ae28&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Et une comme ca (dimm standard):

http://cgi.ebay.fr/512MB-PC133-168P..._RAM?hash=item27ab11c785&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

C'est bien les specifications correctes ?

Merci!

Je n'avais pas lis ca!!

Not compatible chipset: with ASUS,MSI,MAC's motherboard and Intel 8xx series Chipset.


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Tu n'as accès facilement qu'au module SODIMM.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/UNIVERSELLE-SODI...4a9a1f7c2f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2124wt_815


----------



## romanex (27 Août 2009)

C'est pas un problème pour moi... je viens de démonter intégralement l'ordinateur... ce nest pas compliqué mais tout est incroyablement comprimé!!!

Il est comme neuf maintenant, j'ai tout nettoyé de A à Z. Il me faut juste acheter la pate termique je peux mettre nimporte laquelle je suppose ?

Merci pour toutes les réponses, je vais envisager de faire les upgrades avec les composants indiquées.
  Merci.


----------



## ben206stras (27 Août 2009)

Pour la pâte thermique, j'en ai pris une basique genre silver sur la baie et je n'ai pas le moindre soucis avec mon tournesol.
Il faut juste veiller à bien en remettre partout où il faut (deux endroits si tu ne démontes pas la carte mère).

Le bon nettoyage est une super bonne idée qui améliorera le refroidissement de la bête.

Au boulot !


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2009)

Pour la Ram, faut être très, très prudent. 
Les Mac n'acceptent que les barrettes qui correspondent exactement aux spécifications.
Alors c'est vrai, de nombreuses personnes trouvent de la Ram qui correspond, mais peut être ont-ils un programme d'échange en cas de soucis, ou alors, ils sont vraiment à l'aise avec les spécifications.
Pour ma part, j'achète soit des barrettes ayant été utilisées dans des Mac identiques, ou alors j'achète en ligne sur OWC (pas un soucis en dix ans d'utilisation) ou chez MacWay s'ils ont ce que je cherche.
Vàlà, ma petite contribution


----------



## romanex (28 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Pour la pâte thermique, j'en ai pris une basique genre silver sur la baie et je n'ai pas le moindre soucis avec mon tournesol.
> Il faut juste veiller à bien en remettre partout où il faut (deux endroits si tu ne démontes pas la carte mère).
> 
> Le bon nettoyage est une super bonne idée qui améliorera le refroidissement de la bête.
> ...



Deux endroits a mettre ? J'ai trouve juste un moi... il a des images a voir pour ca ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Pour la pâte thermique, j'en ai pris une basique genre silver sur la baie et je n'ai pas le moindre soucis avec mon tournesol.
> Il faut juste veiller à bien en remettre partout où il faut (deux endroits si tu ne démontes pas la carte mère).



Ça, ça dépend du modèle : le 17 pouces 800 Mhz, c'est deux endroits, mais les 15 pouces 700 et 800, c'est un seul endroit.

Cela dit, si un 700 Mhz sera un poil limite pour Leopard (quoi que &#8230, sur un modèle à 800 Mhz, Leo devrait tourner à peu près aussi bien que sur mon PowerMac G4/733, c'est à dire très bien s'il y a assez de Ram (maxi 1 Go sur l'iMac G4, mais ça doit suffire, je pense), ces deux machines ayant des performances à très peu près similaires !

Bien entendu, comme pour toute machine à moins de 867 Mhz, il faut se servir de LeopardAssist pour installer ce félin


EDIT : Ah au fait, pour le tournesol, comme pour tout Mac utilisant de la SDRam ou de la DDR, *il faut prendre des barrettes "no parity"*, faute de quoi, au mieux, la barrette sera reconnue pour la moitié de sa capacité, et au pire, elle ne sera pas reconnue !

Cela dit, ces barrettes restent abordable encore (chez MacWay, la Dimm en 512 Mo, ils en ont à 34 et 39 &#8364;. La SoDimm est plus chère (69 &#8364, mais chez eux, tu es certain de la compatibilité Mac !

Et cela dit, je m'avise inopinément que ce topic n'est pas à sa place dans Classic Mac, il y a un forum dédié aux Mac PPC G3/4/5 ! On déménage.


----------



## ben206stras (28 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça dépend du modèle : le 17 pouces 800 Mhz, c'est deux endroits, mais les 15 pouces 700 et 800, c'est un seul endroit.


Ah ! Les maudites bestioles ! 

Cela dit, on se sait toujours pas quel est le tournesol de notre ami Romanex...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2009)

Ben on sait que c'est un 700 ou un 800, pour les questions posées, c'est suffisant, il n'a pas non plus demandé "où" il devait la mettre, la pâte, hein !


----------



## ben206stras (28 Août 2009)

romanex a dit:


> Deux endroits a mettre ? J'ai trouve juste un moi... il a des images a voir pour ca ?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


Maintenant, si Pascal77 

Enfin, à moins que ce ne soit pas un 800 Mhz 17"


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Maintenant, si Pascal77
> 
> Enfin, à moins que ce ne soit pas un 800 Mhz 17"



Ben maintenant, toi, tu sais qu'il a un 15 pouces, et lui, il sait qu'il n'a plus besoin de chercher le second endroit !


----------



## ben206stras (28 Août 2009)

Oui... 

On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## romanex (28 Août 2009)

Putain vous êtes des génies!!!

Effectivement j'ai un iMac G4 800MHz / 256 MB RAM / 60GB HDD / 15" !!!

Donc un seul endroit à mettre du sacre pate thermique.

Merci!!!


----------

